# Liu Ji Fa in TN - Video



## ben (Sep 21, 2008)

The first day of our push hands workshops with Master Liu Ji Fa was excellent! 

Here is a brief clip. It was taken with a little hand held camera but as soon as I have time to download the footage from the hd camera I'll post something of better quality.

[yt]6bu7p892FFM[/yt]

Master Liu Ji Fa will be here through next Weekend (sep 28) so I'll try to post more during the workshops and in the following weeks.

If there's anybody on the east coast who is not too busy next weekend, there is still time to catch the final push hands workshop (sep 27 & 28) before Master Liu Ji Fa returns to Shanghai.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 21, 2008)

an interesting demo
wish I could have been there to feel what he did


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice.

My Sifu has done that to me, it is not magic it is just a well trained sifu that can tell were your center is better than you can and it is DAMNED impressive


----------



## ben (Sep 29, 2008)

The workshops were excellent. We got to spend a lot of hands on time with Master Liu and each other. This and the generous feed back and correction from Master Liu really helped us to get a feel for how to use the principles and concepts that he showed us over the last 8 days. I am looking forward to picking up where we left off at next years workshops.

Here's another clip.
[yt]5-yo03-6Njo[/yt]


----------

